# OLD WESTERN SCENERY



## vipgraphx

I have been working on these HDR's of a place called Pinacle Peak. Its a western setting area with shops and restaurants. Hope you enjoy

1)



gazeebo by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

2)



barel2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

3)



barels by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

4)



butterfield sign by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

5)



cocacola by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


6)



door1 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

7)



fruit by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

8)



hallway1 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

9)



midway park by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

10)



savoy opera house by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

11)



tables by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

12)



townsquare by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

13)



wanted sign by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Joey_Ricard

lots of photos


----------



## vipgraphx

Deleted about half the photos and made another thread called part 2


----------



## Bynx

Who would complain about too many good photos? These are excellent. Great processing and subject is also interesting. That last shot is a real keeper.


----------



## Omofo

I like the processing, but those scenes need some dirt to go with the feel of the old west.


----------



## ann

I agree, toooooooooo many, well done and the last is my favorite.  Too many for careful viewing  , need to come back at another time.

I really love how hard you have been working. It is clear that your dedication to your craft is beginning to pay off. 

Luck does favor the prepared, as you seem to be taking your camera everywhere, taking the advantage of any thing in front of you. More folks would do better with this approach , and I don't mean just with the HDR process.

Would you sell a license for printing any of your images?


----------



## vipgraphx

ann said:


> I agree, toooooooooo many, well done and the last is my favorite.  Too many for careful viewing  , need to come back at another time.
> 
> I really love how hard you have been working. It is clear that your dedication to your craft is beginning to pay off.
> 
> Luck does favor the prepared, as you seem to be taking your camera everywhere, taking the advantage of any thing in front of you. More folks would do better with this approach , and I don't mean just with the HDR process.
> 
> Would you sell a license for printing any of your images?



Ann - thanks for the kind words. I have been working very hard and taking many different subjects to find my way. Some of my posting I know do not have best composition because I have been working on technique/processing. However I really tried to focus on my composition with all these photos. Hopefully most of them are better but if there is something I need to work on please do not hesitate to say. 

I do sell prints and if you are interested in licensing please pm me or email me at vipgraphx@cox.net

Thanks!!


----------



## Joel_W

Wasn't sure I was going to like this thread, but I was certainly pleasently  surprised, I loved them! The last picture is not my favorite, I really like Picture #8. You just get drawn right into the scene.


----------



## mistermonday

Wow, these are all excellent and very well processed. Is this the same Pinnacle Peak in northern Scottsdale?
Regards, Murray


----------



## vipgraphx

mistermonday said:


> Wow, these are all excellent and very well processed. Is this the same Pinnacle Peak in northern Scottsdale?
> Regards, Murray



This is in Tucson AZ.


----------

